# Quick on Pompanos



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

Caught these 6 in about an hour near the West use area in PK yesterday. I usually only get 1 or 2 bites. First for me since we moved here 2.5 years ago. Is this normal for this time of year?


----------



## Austin (Sep 30, 2007)

Pompano are not usually this common at this time of year. The weather and thus water temps are unusually warm, which is why we are seeing them caught more often right now..


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Pretty work jhelms & good eats too.
catch 'em up.


----------



## wild fish (Jan 11, 2013)

What time of day was it?


----------



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

wild fish said:


> What time of day was it?


It was a little after lunch time. Anyone have a favorite recipe?


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

The classic recipe from New Orleans:

From Antoine's in New Orleans:

Pompano en Papillote

"Many a chef has created a dish,
but only God could have cooked that fish."
~ Cecil B. DeMille, in response to eating
Antoine's Pompano en Papillote

3 medium-sized pompanos
3 cups water
1 chopped shallot or
2 tablespoons chopped onion
6 tablespoons butter
2 1/4 cups white wine
1 cup crabmeat
1 cup diced cooked shrimp
1/2 clove garlic, minced
1 1/2 cups chopped onions
Pinch thyme
1 bay leaf
2 cups fish stock
2 tablespoons flour
2 egg yolks
Salt and pepper

Clean pompanos and cut into 6 fillets, removing head and backbone.
Simmer heads and bones in water until there are 2 cups stock. Sauté
fillets with shallot in 2 tablespoons butter and add 2 cups wine. Cover
and simmer slowly until fillets are tender, about 5-8 minutes.
Sauté crabmeat, shrimp, and 1/4 clove garlic in 2 tablespoons butter. Add onion and remaining garlic and cook 10 minutes. Add thyme, bay leaf, and
1 3/4 cups fish stock, and simmer 10 minutes.
Melt 2 tablespoons butter, blend in flour, and gradually stir in remaining
1/4 cup fish stock. Add to crabmeat mixture with wine stock drained from
fillets. Simmer, stirring constantly, until thickened. Beat egg yolks and mix
with sauce and remaining 1/4 cup wine. Add salt and pepper to taste. Chill
in refrigerator until firm.
Cut 6 parchment hearts 12 inches long and 8 inches wide. Oil paper well. Place the sauce (divided into 6 portions) on one side of heart, lay fillet on
sauce, and fold over other half of paper. Seal edges of paper by folding
over and pinching together all around. Lay the sealed hearts on an oiled
baking sheet and bake at 450 degrees F. 15 minutes, or until the paper
hearts are browned. Serve at once, cutting open paper at table. Serves 6.


Jim


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Yeah Baby! And the recipe...Wow!


----------



## penn 10/0 (Apr 7, 2011)

What a recipe!!! and great job on the pomps, we caight ours around lunch time as well...


----------



## jhelms7 (Aug 4, 2011)

jim t said:


> The classic recipe from New Orleans:
> 
> From Antoine's in New Orleans:
> 
> ...


THANKS FOR THE RECIPE JIM!!! This was outstanding!


----------

